# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  طريقة تحضير : السبانخ بالبشاميل

## ريمي

المقادير:
- 1 كجم سبانخ.
- 1 كوب عيش الغراب شرائح (حسب الرغبة).
- 3 ملعقة كبيرة زبدة.
- 3 ملعقة كبيرة دقيق.
- 4 كوب لبن.
- 2/1 كوب جبنة جودة مبشورة.
- 2/1 كوب كريمة لباني.
- ملح وفلفل.

طريقة التحضير:
1. يملأ إناء كبير بالماء ويسخن حتى يغلي، وتغمس السبانخ في الماء وتقلب لمدة 1- 2 دقيقة ثم ترفع من الماء وتوضع في مصفاة لمدة 10-15 دقيقة حتى تصفى تماماً من الماء وتعصرالسبانخ بالأيدي للتأكد من تصفيتها جيداً.
2. تذوب ملعقتين زبد في إناء متوسط فوق نار عالية ويضاف الدقيق ويقلب باستمرار لمدة 15 ثانية ويضاف اللبن تدريجياً ويخفق باستمرار حتى يصبح البشاميل أملس ويضاف الملح والفلفل ويترك ليغلي (3-4 دقائق)ثم يرفع عن النار.
3. تذوب ملعقة زبدة في طاسة غير لاصقة على نار متوسطة ثم يضاف عيش الغراب ويقلب لمدة دقيقتين، ويضاف السبانخ والملح 
والفلفل و يقلب وتضاف الكريمة وتقلب.
4. يسخن الفرن إلى درجة 180 - 200 مئوية. ويفرد خليط السبانخ في صينية أو إناء زجاجي للفرن لتغطي قاع الصينية تم يسكب فوقها البشاميل،وينثر الجبن على السطح.
5. توضع الصينية في الفرن لمدة 30-35 دقيقة حتى يصبح سطحها ذهبي وتقدم فوراً في نفس الصينية.

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## ريمي

العفوا

----------


## رمز الاسود

يسلمو ايدك

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

من بين كل الاكلات في الدنيا ما في الا السبانخ ومع البشاميل 
لو حطيتي معكرونة كان ازكا يا حلول 
مشكورة على كل حال  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> من بين كل الاكلات في الدنيا ما في الا السبانخ ومع البشاميل 
> لو حطيتي معكرونة كان ازكا يا حلول 
> مشكورة على كل حال


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

شو ازكى ما ازكى
على اساس نه السبانخ مع البيشامل بتتاكل :Eh S(2):

----------

